# Free shipping! Free stuff! Special deals on APR products inside!



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Track and show season is finally upon us, and to kick things off we have some exciting news related to APR products. Effective immediately, *all APR intakes* and *small parts ship free*!* This means pulley upgrades, short shifters, intakes, intercooler silicone hose kits, vent gauge pods, boost taps, turbo muffler deletes, and more will be delivered to your door for free. 

But that's not all- For the month of May, *all APR downpipe kits also ship free!** If you've had your eye on APR Stage 2 power for your VW or Audi, now is the time.

And if free shipping doesn't sweeten the deal enough, you can also get your hands on some free APR and NGP swag with these promotions: 

Spend $475 or more on APR products, receive APR swag and an NGP sticker pack.
Spend $750 or more on APR products, receive APR swag, an NGP sticker pack, and NGP sunglasses
Spend $1000 or more on APR products, receive APR swag, an NGP sticker pack, and NGP hoodie. 



To purchase or for details, *Click Here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Mornin'


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump Day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump Day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Be safe and have fun this weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

It's Thursday already? Sheesh


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR's Summer Sale is here! Now through the end of the month, take 10% off all APR ECU & TCU software upgrades. Whether you are a new customer purchasing software for the first time or an existing customer wanting to upgrade or expand your current software's features, *this sale is for you*. On top of the already *free installation* new APR customers receive at both NGP locations, this summer sale is not to be missed!

Contact [email protected] for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

up!


----------

